# where is blower motor resistor in a 2009 Routan



## vibrolux (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm trying to assist my daughter (I'm in DC, She's in CA) with replacing the blower motor resistor in her 2009 Routan van. Can anyone tell me where it's located and how she can access it? I told her to look behind the glove box but she says it's not there.
Thanks
Jeff
Silver Spring, MD


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*power module*

You've provided very little information on what problems you are having or how you know that there is even a resistor that needs to be changed. But you might want to look at item #17 power module as possible cause of problem. Good luck.
http://chryslerparts.mopar.com/chrysler/town-and-country-accessories.html


----------



## vibrolux (Nov 26, 2011)

*2009 Routan blower motor resistor*

Thanks for your comment but both my daughter and I done the research and we are both quite confident the blower resistor is causing the problem she is having. Can you tell me where it's located and/or how to access it?
Thanks
Jeff


You've provided very little information on what problems you are having or how you know that there is even a resistor that needs to be changed. But you might want to look at item #17 power module as possible cause of problem. Good luck.
http://chryslerparts.mopar.com/chrys...cessories.html


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

From looking at diagrams and there should be a resistor behind the glove compartment to the left of the blower motor on the box #7 is the resistor and #19 is the power module. It could also be the power module too. She might need to remove the glove box and the molded/carpeted cover panel to see it. 

Has she checked the TIPM fuses under the hood. Fuse M11 is for (Ignition Off Draw) IOD-HVAC/ATC and M34 is for Park Assist (PRK ASST), *Heater Ventilation, Air Conditioning Module (HVAC MOD)*, Headlamp Wash (HDLP WASH), Compass (COMPAS), IR Sensor, Rear Camera, Lamp Door FT Drv/Pass, Lamp Flashlight, AHLM, Relay Diesel Cabin Heater, Rad Fan Diesel 

Has she checked for voltage at the blower motor with a digital volt meter?

Has she replaced the blower motor? 

What's the back story on how you got to the resistor? I can only assume that she checked the above things. There are no Chiltons or Haynes manuals for the 5th Gen. Dodge/Chrysler vans and the OEM manuals will run you a cool couple of hundred bucks from Tech Authority and since it's not a true VW you'll never see a Bentley manual for it. So there really are only a few options, poke around and figure it out or back to the dealer. 
Keep us posted.




https://www.techauthority.com/en-US/Pages/ItemDetail.aspx?itemID=9858


----------



## vibrolux (Nov 26, 2011)

*2009 Routan blower resistor*

Thanks for the diagram and info 58kafer. Her symptoms are that the blower motor works on the high setting, but not any of the others. All the reference info we've seen indicates that the resistor is the most likely culprit.
Best regards,
Jeff


----------

